# Erreur livraison refurb, iPad non reçu



## sephiroth88 (9 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir!

Je viens d'acheter un iPad 4 sur le refurb, et alors que je devais le recevoir jeudi, ne le voyant toujours pas dans ma boite à lettre ce matin samedi, je décide d'aller jeter un oeil au suivi de livraison.

Déjà 1ère surprise, le livreur n'est pas UPS (comme pour toutes mes précédentes commandes Apple) mais DHL Express (inconnu au bataillon).

Mais l'énorme mauvaise surprise, c'est que ma commande est considérée comme livrée par le transporteur, mais pas du tout au bon endroit! La commande a été réceptionnée par quelqu'un (qui a même signé à mon nom!!) à Marseille, alors que je n'habite même pas dans ce département!
Je les ai évidemment appelé, et ils me disent qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire jusqu'à mardi (jour férié oblige)...

Je suis extrêmement déçu, c'est la 1ère fois qu'il m'arrive un truc pareil, et surtout j'espère qu'Apple ne considèrera pas que j'ai reçu le colis!


----------



## dainfamous (10 Novembre 2013)

c'est un pb du transporteur et non d'apple donc attends mardi pour en savoir plus,

DHL est un bon transporteur, je n'ai jamais eu de pbs avec eux, si ils ont fait une erreur ils rectifieront


----------



## skynext (10 Novembre 2013)

Bonne chance pour ton coils,..
Selon moi tu peut quand m&#234;me appeler Apple et demander un geste commercial (on sait jamais) pcq que ton colis est arriv&#233; en retard,ils ont vraiment un SAV super (je dit &#231;a pcq j'avais un iMac qui &#224; pass&#233; plus de 14 jours en r&#233;paration ils m'ont propos&#233; le remplacement par une machine neuve de la g&#233;n&#233;ration suivante)


----------



## sephiroth88 (13 Novembre 2013)

Bon après investigation, il s'avère que le livreur a remis le colis à une personne s'étant fait passer pour moi!
Une personne malhonnête a profité de la crédulité du livreur pour se faire remettre le colis. Ce qui me parait le plus scandaleux dans cette histoire c'est que le livreur n'a pas demandé de pièce d'identité avant de donner le colis!
Le livreur a reconnu son erreur, mais je n'ai toujours pas de nouvelles d'Apple. J'ai peur que cette situation s'éternise!


----------



## supreme51 (13 Novembre 2013)

je vends mon ipad 4 revenu à neuf de chez apple si tu veux?


----------



## Idromac (14 Novembre 2013)

supreme51 a dit:


> je vends mon ipad 4 revenu à neuf de chez apple si tu veux?



Mais c'est toi qui a signé le colis à sa place hein !


----------



## sephiroth88 (14 Novembre 2013)

Cette histoire prend une tournure sérieuse et qui ne me plait pas du tout.

Le livreur est venu chez moi aujourd'hui (il a finalement fini par trouver où j'habitais), il a clairement reconnu son erreur. Mais le problème c'est qu'il ne veut pas que sa direction soit au courant (il a peur pour son emploi). Du coup il m'a proposé de me rembourser en liquide la valeur du colis  pour que l'affaire s'arrête là.
J'ai bien évidemment refusé, mais du coup la situation est complètement bloquée! Apple botte en touche car le transporteur leur répond que le colis est bien livré, et sous-entend que je mens pour me faire renvoyer un colis!

Je commence à envisager de porter plainte, le livreur me met dans une situation très inconfortable, et en attendant je n'ai toujours pas mon iPad!


----------



## supreme51 (14 Novembre 2013)

cherche pas, le mec ta carotte le colis et il te prend pour un pigeon, en te demandant de pas prévenir son patron etc...
emmerde le est préviens son patron


----------



## Gwen (15 Novembre 2013)

Le transporteur va toujours mentir. Apple n'est pas dupe. Ne te laisse pas faire, Apple est toujours regros sur ce genre de situation. Par contre, ça peut prendre du temps.

Je comprends l'attitude du livreur, je ne sais pas si je n'aurais pas accepté l'argent liquide. Mais c'est clairement une faute lourde pour lui.


----------



## papadben (15 Novembre 2013)

Salut
Porte plainte, tu es victime d'un malfaisant, il doit dérouiller...


----------



## Gwen (15 Novembre 2013)

Si tu portes plainte, c'est pour usurpation d'identité envers la personne qui a réceptionné le colis et non contre le livreur ou Apple. 

Si tu as le temps, ça peut aider, mais je sais que passer sa matinée au commissariat n'est pas très agréable.

As-tu le nom du livreur ?

Vus pourriez porter plainte conjointement !


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2013)

sephiroth88 a dit:


> Le livreur est venu chez moi aujourd'hui (il a finalement fini par trouver où j'habitais), il a clairement reconnu son erreur. Mais le problème c'est qu'il ne veut pas que sa direction soit au courant (il a peur pour son emploi). Du coup il m'a proposé de me rembourser en liquide la valeur du colis  pour que l'affaire s'arrête là.!



hein?
ca, c'est TRRRRRRES  bizarre 

*des erreurs de livraisons ca arrive chez TOUS les transporteurs
il n' y a pas nécessairement malveillance ni tentative de " detourner l'objet livré"

*toutes les boites  de livraison serieuses ont une procédure pour ces cas
DHL est une de celles ci
 procédures d'enquête , avec eventuelles sanctions, en interne des responsables,voire plus si actions manifestement de chapardage organisé


et là , il se pourrait que le point un peu " étrange" soit le livreur
(ou d'autres dans la "filière chapardage")


----------



## Lefenmac (15 Novembre 2013)

Pas besoin d'en faire une affaire d'Etat, il y a des procédures pour ça suffit de les suivre. Les transporteurs sont régulièrement confrontés à des usurpations d'identité ou à des gens qui se sont fait livrer et tentent de se faire rembourser.....


----------



## sephiroth88 (15 Novembre 2013)

Je pense qu'on est sur la voie d'une résolution... Le transporteur a ENFIN fait remonter le dysfonctionnement à Apple (après une semaine il était temps quand même!), mais Apple est incapable de me fournir une date précise pour un renvoi d'iPad vu que le modèle que j'avais commandé (un iPad 4 wifi 16go) n'est actuellement plus disponible sur le refurb.

Bon le principal est qu'ils reconnaissent enfin mon préjudice, être suspecté de mentir et devoir se justifier de cette façon pendant une semaine à travers de multiples appels et conversations mails n'était vraiment pas agréable.

Je n'avais jusqu'à présent eu aucun soucis avec mes commandes apple store, je pense que je me déplacerai à l'avenir au store du coin pour éviter toute nouvelle mésaventure...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Novembre 2013)

sephiroth88 a dit:


> Je pense qu'on est sur la voie d'une résolution...


 oui



> je pense que je me déplacerai à l'avenir au store du coin pour éviter toute nouvelle mésaventure...


nan nan car ca 





> /.... (un iPad 4 wifi 16go) n'est actuellement plus disponible sur le refurb.


ce serait plutôt à ton AVANTAGE
Pourquoi?
Simple
*Apple sur le refurb a tendance à "surclasser"
( on commande produit A et on recoit produit A avec des  bonus ,par exemple coté ordis ,  ram en sup , DD plus gros , logiciels offerts etc)

* y a eu une bourde

il est donc très probable que tu recevras un ipad 4, mais peut etre un 32 ou 64 ou 128
 (ou carte avec  crédit d'achat itunes etc etc)


----------

